
Raising urban chickens--the latest SV status symbol - drallison
http://www.chickenvideo.com/
======
drallison
From the other side of the barn:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamesmcwilliams/2013/11/21/five...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamesmcwilliams/2013/11/21/five-
reasons-why-owning-backyard-chickens-is-for-the-birds/#38a665097f44)

